# Lake St. Louis Show in January



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

By any chance is anyone showing at the St. Charles Club dog show this month at the Equestrian Center in Lake St. Louis (O'Fallon) Missouri? 

Rocco and I don't show, but it's near my daughter's home and I am thinking about attending just for fun.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would usually be going! But - I've got young puppies at home and can't risk tracking something in my house and making the puppies sick. It's usually a pretty small entry for standards, anyway.


----------

